# Autocruise Starburst 2006 Decals



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Our Autocruise Starburst 2006 Decols are weather spoiled, very untidy and will have to be removed. Does anyone know where we can get replacement decols - not necessarily exactly the same but they'd have to fit where the doors are etc.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

motique.co.uk in Warrington.
They made the decals for Autocruise and can still supply them. :wink:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If they still make them to the same standard as the originals I'd give them a miss. All the 'blue' decals on the 2006 Autocruises were, to put it politely of a quality that was less then good!

Harvey


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

ingram said:


> If they still make them to the same standard as the originals I'd give them a miss. All the 'blue' decals on the 2006 Autocruises were, to put it politely of a quality that was less then good!
> 
> Harvey


Mine are fine  , blue ones ,same as on yours. :?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> > If they still make them to the same standard as the originals I'd give them a miss. All the 'blue' decals on the 2006 Autocruises were, to put it politely of a quality that was less then good!
> ...


You must be one of the lucky ones then Cliff. I have looked at lots and with the exception of a few that have obviously had them replaced by ones made by a different method they have all been as mentioned above including those on my 'van.

There have been several threads on different forums about this subject and some people have had new ones made by having a good one photographed and then reproduced by a decal 'specialist', made I believe from vinyl.

I was given the one shown below by an owner who had new ones made and this was a prototype sample. I was going to have new ones made by the same company but haven't got a round to it and I no longer have their details. It hasnt reproduced exactly as the original. I removed the large side ones because they were so bad. I don't have any good enough to photograph so I have decided to do without for now..... I quite like it.

Harvey


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

ingram said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > ingram said:
> ...


Hi Harvey
Mine are fine, no fading, no peeling.
motique made the originals I believe, so if I was replacing I would use them. I think anyone buying later would prefer the vehicle as original as possible.
Cliff


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your help. Not sure what to do but will contact motique.


----------

